# Pre-Owned Car Inspection Shop/Garage



## Merapi (Nov 24, 2010)

Happy New Year to the Forum!

I plan to buy a second hand car (2-3 year old) in Dubai/Sharjah. The practice in Doha/Qatar is that buyer/seller go to the inspection shop for a thorough diagnostic of the used car on buyer's expense to understand the full condition (engine, electronics, mechanical, body paint, etc.) of the car.

Can anyone please recommend shop/garage in Dubai/Sharjah for similar service?

Any response would be much appreaciated.

Regards,
Merapi


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

There are many, but for convinece sake take it to the dealer of that brand that ways you can also get a service history record. As most "full service histories" here are fradulent or tampered with.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Try AAA Service Centre. Never used them but one my colleagues (well, the buyer did!) took his car there for an inspection when he was selling it.

As desert dune has stated, you can also ask for the service history records from the dealer. It will give you an idea of the regularity of maintenance of the car as well as any major works carried out on the car.


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

AAA are thieves, not that the dealers arn't either. Guess lesser of the two evils ! 

OR 

Educate yourself on what to look for and not be at the mercy of these monkeys. I've bought and sold many cars, some as old as 15 years old and touch wood never bought a lemon yet. 
Helps being a petrol head at times


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

desertdude said:


> AAA are thieves, not that the dealers arn't either. Guess lesser of the two evils !
> 
> OR
> 
> ...


I agree with the basic idea, yet if you find a good reliable garage who will take a fee for the service but not rip you off they are worth their weight in gold. You can learn the signs of a lemon but the fundamentals are not always so easy to spot. Dealers will most likely have no record even if a car has been serviced. I used to work for one and know this is true!

PM me if you need the name of a good honest and reliable chap.


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Who me ? No thanks mate I use to run my own shop and know my wheels inside out.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Maybe you can use the Tasjeel place itself ? There is one near Al Barsha where the vehicle registration is done, nearly on SZR just before MOE if you are heading in the direction of AD. I think they charge 250 Dhs for a full test. A colleague and I used them just for a body check for Dhs 50, and they were pretty good (in my colleague's case, the car was revealed to have had extensive body repairs, which were not visible to the naked eye - he ended up giving that car a miss and was so scared of lemons that he bought a new car)


----------

